# Primos Can Calls?



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

Primos says to just flip it over and let the call happen but according to the deer doctor (peter something) this is an alert call and it scares deer. Instead you should quickly flip the can over and have short bleats. Is this true? Am i actually scaring deer everytime i use this call the way primos says to. I have the original can and the long can from primos.


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have had deer come to it just flipping it over normal but then again I am no doctor! :grin:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

bump TTT

I'M interested in this too!


----------



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

I watched that too about Peter what's his name saying that. But this weekend I just tipped it over and had a small buck come bolting into the call. So I don't know.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

my brother's and i have all had better luck when using the "original" can by turning it over slowly and making the call longer. first i do a few very short bleats then a long flip and stop for a bit.

we have done it this way for about 12 years and have always driven the deer insane doing it this way. when i first started to use the can i flipped it over and seen more flags than close ups... then i started to experiment with longer and shorter calls... started seeing more but it all happened (so far the best) in the sequence i listed earlier. ( i have not tried the long call yet they have out now though)

good luck

speed


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

I have called deer in with it. I don't think it scares them at all.

I rarely flip the can anymore.

Try this..........Instead of flipping the can, just put the side with the holes up to your mouth and blow in it. You can control how long, how loud and the tone of your bleats! It's the only way I use the can anymore.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm probley one of the few that has actuley herd and seen the doe make the bleat,turn it over 3 times like it says.she sounded just like it.the funny thing is she was looking at a buck about 70 yds from her when she did it. it was on then.good luck


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

i herd the can sticks and doesn't work properly if you blow into it


----------



## Scotty G (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a preferance (sp?), or know what's better, the regular can or the electronic call (both primos). I bought the elctronic one and it sounds like a recording (I know it is a recording, but it has a static sound, almost like the radio but quieter).


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scotty G said:


> Does anyone have a preferance (sp?), or know what's better, the regular can or the electronic call (both primos). I bought the elctronic one and it sounds like a recording (I know it is a recording, but it has a static sound, almost like the radio but quieter).



I have this too, but Im not that confident using it. I too would like to hear if the electric has had some success.


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

The can works great for me. Long or short bleats they work...


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i use one too but i've never had anything respond to it. grunt tube either for that matter...


----------



## AdamG (Oct 26, 2005)

Called in 3 bucks with it in the last two weeks ...it works!! Unfortunately none were big enough to wack Always have the 'Can' in my pocket during this time of year.

Adam


----------



## JH SWAIN JR (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had a lot of success calling them in with the can. To the point that I have had to chase off a spike that upon coming in and back a few times started pawing the ground and looking like he wanted a piece of me. I also use it to stop deer and it works better than anything I have ever tried.


----------



## arcobsessed (Jan 12, 2007)

I had a Quaker Boy can but never had anything respond to it. This year, I bought the Primos which definitely has more volume and lifelike tone and had immediate responses. Also have the Primos E-call and called in a yearling buck with it. I do feel that the rattling and snort-wheeze sound like they were recorded in an empty room. Not good or Primos-like. The grunt and bleat portions could be better but are not bad.


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know the original can is estrus bleats but do any of you use it as just a doe bleat call and make the bleats short and quick? Or is the can really a doe bleat and it works very well during the rut


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried the whole blow into the hole thing.... Should the disc be at the end with all of the little holes or the one single hole? It makes two different sounds when its at different ends...


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

bowdude300 said:


> I know the original can is estrus bleats but do any of you use it as just a doe bleat call and make the bleats short and quick? Or is the can really a doe bleat and it works very well during the rut


i've done the quick calls and had luck. this , for me, worked best when they were very close but covered by a wall of brush. cover the holes so it sounds real quiet then do a couple short 1-2 second bursts. drives them insane to the point that one of my buddies had the crap scared out of his while i was doing this ( he didn't know i was) and a buck literally tore the area to shreads....

speed


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

I rarley every use my can call because I do not have confidence in it never had anything come to it at all till yesterday. I was sitting there and at about 59 yards a 10 point came strolling through I grunted at him trying to get him to come my way and he acted like he didnt hear me so I franicly fumble through my bag grab the can call and turn it over 3 times with 2 grunts well he kept going but I hear something come RUNNING full boar across a ridge. Turned around and here comes a 7 point at a dead run ran right up to my tree and stopped and started looking for that "doe" first action I ever had with it. Used it thought out the day yesterday with nothing else happening but I have more confidence in it now. just flipped it over 3 times


----------

